# Is Dr.Clauder Dry puppy food a good choice???



## lynndo264 (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi,Everyone. Iam new here. Iam getting headache of choosing puppy food. I am thinking of Dr.Clauder. IS this a good choice ?? Thanks


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2012)

Never heard of them sorry, and couldn`t find a website on google. Do you know what the ingredients are?


----------



## lynndo264 (Aug 23, 2012)

New Puppy Mum said:


> Never heard of them sorry, and couldn`t find a website on google. Do you know what the ingredients are?


Dr.Clauder's is made from Germany..I dont know what the ingredient are. which puppy food brand you feed your puppy.I have a tiny poodle . iam thinking of switching to another puppy food brand.


----------



## Pindonkey (Feb 5, 2012)

I had a look around the web for it and i found it,or what i think is it.
Pet Link Pet Supplies & Services in Hong Kong: Dr. Clauder's Dog Food

But it does not show ingredients or analysis so i would be very wary about buying this food.


----------



## lynndo264 (Aug 23, 2012)

Pindonkey said:


> I had a look around the web for it and i found it,or what i think is it.
> Pet Link Pet Supplies & Services in Hong Kong: Dr. Clauder's Dog Food
> 
> But it does not show ingredients or analysis so i would be very wary about buying this food.


Yes. That is. I went to the petshop and look around yesterday. There are different brand which is Cesar,Dr.Clauder,Orijen. Do you have any idea of which one should i choose?? Thanks ..


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

lynndo264 said:


> Yes. That is. I went to the petshop and look around yesterday. There are different brand which is Cesar,Dr.Clauder,Orijen. Do you have any idea of which one should i choose?? Thanks ..


Orijen is really good. I'd go for that if you can afford it.


----------



## lynndo264 (Aug 23, 2012)

Burrowzig said:


> Orijen is really good. I'd go for that if you can afford it.


Thanks for your advice ..


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi
Orijen is very good I would buy that. Also why not mix in some wainwrights puppy trays from time to time to spice it up?
Wainwright's Puppy Tray Dog Food with Turkey & Rice 395gm | Pets at Home

And I don`t have a puppy but when I do it will be the BARF diet


----------

